# pigeon breed



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

what kind of pigeon is this and does anyone have them for sale i need a pair


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

floppy109909 said:


> what kind of pigeon is this and does anyone have them for sale i need a pair


the link doesn't work.


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://image42.webshots.com/43/7/93/62/2016793620057018041AZEEHk_fs.jpg


this link should work


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

floppy109909 said:


> what kind of pigeon is this and does anyone have them for sale i need a pair


I wanna see!  oh there it is! oops spoke to soon, link does not work for me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nope. says I'm not authorized to view this page


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

if you refresh it it should work it did for me


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ok. That's weird. I saw the bird, but there's really no way to know what breed it is by looking at it's head.


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.azpigeonman.com/rllr.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

floppy109909 said:


> what kind of pigeon is this and does anyone have them for sale i need a pair


pretty!  wish I knew. sorry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> ok. That's weird. I saw the bird, but there's really no way to know what breed it is by looking at it's head.


It's a black headed somthing or other.. lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

floppy109909 said:


> if you refresh it it should work it did for me


a roller pigeon?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would encourage you to do a little bit more reading about pigeons, breeds and care before you jump into anything.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They look like rollers*

But it really is hard to say. Black and Silver Red Bar are common roller colors and the Red Bar does look like a roller pigeon. It is really impossible to say for sure from the pictures.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

floppy109909 said:


> http://www.azpigeonman.com/rllr.jpg


Well, this is DEFINITELY a picture of a roller .. a Ruby Roller bred by Tony Chavarria, the owner of the Roller-Talk forum. If you want a Ruby Roller, go here: http://www.rubyrollers.com/Roller_Pigeons_For_Sale.html

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Birmingham Red Bar Roller .GEORGE *


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*That's what it looks like*

But so does a Silver Red Bar (or mealie) feral pigeon.

Bill


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Where did you get this bird from. Maybe you can ask that person what exactly is it's breed. I'm leaning towards a roller but i can be a feral too....


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I just saw the print*

The red bar is from Ruby Rollers and he raises Pensom Rollers, a strain of Birmingham Roller.

Bill


----------

